# Halving Doses



## Eveline (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello,

In theory, if I cut my Predinsolone and thyroxine tablets in half will I be getting half the dose. I just wasn’t sure it works like that?

I have a private prescription for 25mg Prednisolone but was keen to take nearer to 10 during my next tx. With the thyroxine, I’ve recently increased from 25-50mcg but have been feeling a bit hyper and want to cut back for a few days (I think it’s a blip but of course if it continues I’ll speak to my GP). 

Is it OK to cut tabs in half? Would it be better to take full tab but say every other day to get half the dose? Your advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks. E


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi E,

Yes if you half the tablets you'll get half the dose. You can only do this accurately if the tablets already have a scored line down the middle (makes them easy to break in half), otherwise it's very hard to split a whole tablet. It is more accurate to get the correct strength of tablet from the GP though. I wouldn't recommend taking alternate day dosing with these medications unless advised to by GP.

Maz x


----------



## Eveline (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Maz, fortunately both have score lines. Hope you and your gorgeous girl are doing well. E x


----------

